# Any help



## Henry Robinson (Jan 22, 2009)

If anyone requires any help with massey ferguson tractors, let me know and i'll see what i can do. I have a wide knowledge of these tractors and also have quit a few manuals.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Henry. Welcome to the Tractor Forum! Its always good to have another expert to get help from.

Andy


----------



## TractorFan1407 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Need also help*

Hello all, I need your help, I am building a website just for tractors, to date I have 

gathered 357 different farming tractor brands and I hope to document every farm tractor 

make and model ever made. In particular I am looking for pictures and videoss of rare 

vintage tractors, such as Farmhall, McCormick International or Massey-Harris. You can 

email me at admin (at) youtractor.com. Any content you provide will remain your property 

and you will be credited with it.

I look forward to hearing from you

Patrick Malloney
http://www.YouTractor.com


----------

